# Dress and vest



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

well on my down time been having fun making dresses for Cali and vest harness for Ricky. they will both wear clothes not like Coco she hates it.
I have been hand sewing these and saving up for a really nice sewing machine I have my eye on.
Cali in her pink poka dot dress with double bow
















Now Ricky with Mickey mouse vest harness with a real pocket
















other side


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Awww those are really cute! The look gorgeous in their new ensembles 
What sewing machine are you looking at? I am going to borrow my moms soon and start practicing.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Great job! They look great, did you follow a pattern for the dress? It is very adorable.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

cherper said:


> Awww those are really cute! The look gorgeous in their new ensembles
> What sewing machine are you looking at? I am going to borrow my moms soon and start practicing.


Thank you!! here is a smaller one of what I want it has over 100 stiches but couldn't find it on their site:Walmart.com: Brother 60-Stitch Computerized Sewing Machine, CS-6000i: Appliances




cprcheetah said:


> Great job! They look great, did you follow a pattern for the dress? It is very adorable.


Thanks, I use the vest pattern and add the bottom to make a dress.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

Soooooo cute!!! You are very talented.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hahaha that is the exact same one i've been looking at , if I decide I can sew and want my own. It's a nice one for the money.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Soooooo cute!!! You are very talented.


Thanks!! it's alot of fun to make them too


cherper said:


> Hahaha that is the exact same one i've been looking at , if I decide I can sew and want my own. It's a nice one for the money.


I told hubby thats the one I want and he said he will get it for me just not sure when. He works at walmart so I get a discount too 
Can't wait to see your creations one day


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Lucky you!! 
I can't wait to try, just hope i can do it..lol !


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

how cute !! I think I may be making buscuits clothes as all the bought ones are soo big for him .. your dogs are very cute xx


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I love the pink dress with the double bow, very well made.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

So nice. Really pretty.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Biscuit said:


> how cute !! I think I may be making buscuits clothes as all the bought ones are soo big for him .. your dogs are very cute xx


Thanks, I find that too she can hardly wear anything from a store so this was a fun project and she loves her clothes!



miasowner said:


> I love the pink dress with the double bow, very well made.


Thank you so much!! I am working on another dress for her it summer/spring ish but pretty, then going to work on halloween things!



LucyChi said:


> So nice. Really pretty.


Thank you


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That pink polka dot dress is ADORABLE!!!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That dress is SO cute Cynthia! You soooo need a sewing machine :-D


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments.

yep I need a sewing machine for sure.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the little dress! That is so incredibly cute! The harness is very nice too! You did a great job! I envy those that can sew. I always wished I could. I tried, but can't sew a lick. :lol: You are very talented!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow those are fantastic, and they look so adorable on Cali and Ricky. You're very talented.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Super cute! I love the little dress!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Those are really nice!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

awww thank you guys for the nice comments on them Thank you so much


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

that dress would look great on my Evanie HINT HINT LMAO you do a wonderful job girl


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

here's a cople more dresses I did








poor Ricky is the model for this one LOL


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you I am so happy to now have my sewing machine I can make more


----------

